# take the machine to exchange



## Alvaromphoto (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi again sorry , but , i have a 600D and i want to know , i lost one cd ( eos utility ) and av cable , my camera has a extande warratye of 3 yeas , will ask that?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2013)

Alvaromphoto said:


> Hi again sorry , but , i have a 600D and i want to know , i lost one cd ( eos utility ) and av cable , my camera has a extande warratye of 3 yeas , will ask that?


 
I'd have to guess exactly what you are asking, are you wanting to return your camera and exchange it for another one?

Returning it with missing parts will be up to the dealer. They usually don't like to do that, but if you bought it locally, they will probably just pull the parts out of the replacement, assuming its a good dealer.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 29, 2013)

Alvaromphoto said:


> Hi again sorry , but , i have a 600D and i want to know , i lost one cd ( eos utility ) and av cable , my camera has a extande warratye of 3 yeas , will ask that?


Is it just me, or do you write in Portuguese, as I do?  Returning to the subject, you should put this question in your previous topic about dead pixels on the 600D. Personally, I do not think the store will refuse to exchange the camera only by the lack of accessories, if the dead pixels warrant return.


----------

